# Bench Cookies and Dust Collectors



## DaveConry (Apr 11, 2008)

Just in case you were wondering…...yes a dust collector will suck up a bench cookie from the bench. I was brushing chisel shavings from my benchtop into the open hose on my dust collector, when my grandson dropped a bench cookie right at the end of the hose. I found it laying in the 'Y' fitting below the fan housing. I can only imagine the mess had it gone thru the fan.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Sounds like the system has good suction!

What are they made of? Have never used one.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

thats hilarious hey dont feel bad one of my ex employee used mine to vacum nails and screws from my tool bag sounded like a war in the fan box


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

I have to admit that mine digested a full shop apron quicker than I could do anything about it. Luckily it's a cyclone and it went into the barrel rather than the fan. I'm sure it would have been disastrous otherwise.


----------



## DaveConry (Apr 11, 2008)

Randy….yes it sucks so good that I didn't figure I needed a cyclone. Looks like I may have to get one if for no other reason than to protect the dust collector. A bench cookie is just a plastic disc about 3" in diameter and an inch thick. It has a rubber pad on each side. You put them between your benchtop and whatever you are working on to keep it from sliding around the benchtop. I use them while sanding, chiseling or hand planing. They work great. You can find them at Rockler, Woodcrafts or even Home Depot.

Cabs and Pete…...sounds like a cyclone or something to catch heavy items is a good idea. I have seen guys take a bucket and put a couple of fittings on opposing sides to catch anything larger than shavings. I might try one of those first.


----------

